# Fay Wray - Bride of Kong kit



## Molemento Pete

Well, its finally ready - The MOTM Bride of Kong!
The kit is cast from the original Aurora sculpture of Ann Darrow (Fay Wray) - which is the upper and lower body - with new arms and base by yours truly. 
It has 8 pieces: 2 upper body halves, 2 lower body halves, 2 arms, base, and movie clackboard; plus a two-sided MOTM style instruction sheet. The castings are by Alchemy Works. The box art photo is by Parts Pit Mike. There are only 50 kits available. 
I've tried to upload a jpg but it didn't work. I'll try later, but if you're interested and can't wait, email or pm and I'll send an image your way.
Thanks!
Molemento Pete
[email protected]


----------



## mcdougall

PM sent :thumbsup:
This is Great News Pete! Looking forward to hearing from you!!!
Mcdee
Email also sent...


----------



## mcdougall

:thumbsupaid in Full:thumbsup:
Can't wait to get my hands on this Beauty...Going to look so Cool with my Autographed Beast:wave:
Thanks again Pete...Hey Guys I got the First one!!!:tongue::tongue::tongue::woohoo:


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Pete,

Just sent you an e-mail! Thanks!

Bob aka MMM


----------



## Molemento Pete

Here's a jpg of the kit. Cost is $57.00 which includes shipping to US and Canada. Thanks for looking.


----------



## hedorah59

Looks fantastic! Email sent!


----------



## RHINO#1

*bride of dracula........*

HOWDY PETE!:wave: ANY WORD YOU"LL BE BRINGING TO BRIDE OF DRACULA BACK TO LIFE? SO WE CAN ADD HER TO THE NEW *MONSTER SCENES BY MOEBIUS!!!!!*



PLEASE!!!!!!!!!! THINK ABOUT IT, I"M SURE YOU WILL SELL ALOT HERE AT THE HOBBYTALK BB....... PLEASE LET ME KNOW! THANKS!:thumbsup:.......LATER.......RHINO!!!!!!!! :devil:


----------



## MadCap Romanian

Why is it that all this totally Kool stuff comes out when I'm dirt poor? 

Is this a resin or styrene kit?


----------



## Night-Owl

Extremely cool! :thumbsup: Pete, you've got an email.


----------



## Auroranut

MadCap Romanian said:


> Why is it that all this totally Kool stuff comes out when I'm dirt poor?
> 
> Is this a resin or styrene kit?


Tell me and we'll both know Trevor!!

Chris.


----------



## speedbuggy

can't wait for it to hit the online stores i'l be adding it to my collection


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Auroranut said:


> Tell me and we'll both know Trevor!!
> 
> Chris.


If I had to answer for Pete...it will be resin! I have a hard time believing that they would do styrene and go through all the expense for the injection molds for only 50 kits!

MMM


----------



## Hunch

I have a copy and can honestly say it is beautiful! Wonderful casting as well.
You guys wont be dissapointed!
Jimandjudyshorrormodels.com


----------



## wolfman66

Pete just sent ya payment for two of the Brides:thumbsup:


----------



## Mitchellmania

She looks great!!


----------



## Aurora-brat

Email sent, looks great!


----------



## Parts Pit Mike

Hey Auroraphiles!

Now that this long lost Aurora Kit is finally out, I wanted to say a few things here that I have said on the Aurora Yahoo Group

Pete owns the original pattern and I really want to publicly thank him for making copies available of this original 1970s MOTM kit to the Aurora community... unlike others who have original patterns and keep them hidden away. Way to go Pete!

My understanding is this kit was sculpted by the Aurora master sculptor Bill Lemon as an addition to the mid 1970s MOTM series. It was designed by Dave Cockrum but never made it past the master pattern that Pete is now sharing with us. Again this is as real a new Aurora release as we can get... and is not a "What If" kit.

Somewhere out there are the original patterns for the Monsters of the Movies Godzilla, Christina from the Phantom of the Opera and the MOTM Cameraman and Camera. Here's hoping the community will support Pete and prompt others to bring their original patterns out of hiding and into the greater Auroraphile Community.

I will step off my soapbox now.


----------



## pugknows

Wow, she looks fantastic, thanks Pete for making her available, these have been some exciting times for sure. 
Rob
Monster Model Review


----------



## mcdougall

Pete....You are making a lot of Aurora Kids very happy...You've just reached 40 years into our past and have given us something I thought was only a dream....You're the Best, Man :thumbsup: 
Mcdee


----------



## wolfman66

mcdougall said:


> Pete....You are making a lot of Aurora Kids very happy...You've just reached 40 years into our past and have given us something I thought was only a dream....You're the Best, Man :thumbsup:
> Mcdee


I second that one:thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall

Any other surprise kits up your sleeve???:wave:
Like the Metaluna Mutant 
Mcdee


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man

Parts Pit Mike said:


> Somewhere out there are the original patterns for the Monsters of the Movies Godzilla, Christina from the Phantom of the Opera and the MOTM Cameraman and Camera. Here's hoping the community will support Pete and prompt others to bring their original patterns out of hiding and into the greater Auroraphile Community.
> 
> I will step off my soapbox now.


 
Well said, Mike, and you could add The Phantom and The Green Knight.


----------



## mcdougall

This Fay Wray kit has been on my 'wish list' since the dawn of time...mind you, I'd like to see all the Aurora prototype kits come to life...I'm thinking the rest of Madam Toussauds' Chamber of Horrors line ...that was abruptly ended in the late 60's...:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## tr7nut

*Got mine! *

Paid for mine yesterday, NEXT! 

Cliff


----------



## RHINO#1

*I'm Next!!!!!!!!*

I'M NEXT, I'M NEXT!!!!! TAKE A TICKET AND GET BACK TO THE END OF THE LINE PETE! I JUST EMAILED YOU BUDDY!...........LATER........RHINO!!!! :devil:


----------



## Molemento Pete

Thanks for all the support guys. The first batch of orders went out today. You'll get individual emails if your's went out.

As you start painting them up, post some pix. I'd love to see what you guys do with it.

Peace.


----------



## wolfman66

Molemento Pete said:


> Thanks for all the support guys. The first batch of orders went out today. You'll get individual emails if your's went out.
> 
> As you start painting them up, post some pix. I'd love to see what you guys do with it.
> 
> Peace.


Thanks again Pete for making this happen for us:thumbsup:.I cant wait to get mine in the mail and get the brushes going on her:thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall

Molemento Pete said:


> Thanks for all the support guys. The first batch of orders went out today. You'll get individual emails if your's went out.
> 
> As you start painting them up, post some pix. I'd love to see what you guys do with it.
> 
> Peace.


Thanks Pete :thumbsup: Just got notice that the Bride of Kong is on its' way!!! Very Cool...:woohoo:
Mcdee


----------



## RHINO#1

*Come On!*

WHAT NO MORE BUYERS??????  I KNOW TIMES ARE HARD, BUT SHOW SOME SUPPORT GANG! THESE ARE GREAT MODEL KIT DAYS:thumbsup: AND THESE KIND OF KITS ARE GOING TO JUST GET HARDER TO GET FOR THIS DIEING HOBBY OF OURS AS WE GET OLDER!............LATER..........RHINO!!!!!!! :devil: P.S. THIS IS WHY THE BRIDE OF DRACULA WENT BACK TO HER COFFIN AND NEVER CAME BACK, NO NECKS TO SUPPORT HER.


----------



## mcdougall

Rhino...You are Absolutely 100% correct...To overlook this kit now would be a mistake...I doubt it will ever be released again and Pete is only making 50 of them...Let's see 50 divided by/ the World...Yeah...not many... and this is a Super price :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## wolfman66

mcdougall said:


> Rhino...You are Absolutely 100% correct...To overlook this kit now would be a mistake...I doubt it will ever be released again and Pete is only making 50 of them...Let's see 50 divided by/ the World...Yeah...not many... and this is a Super price :thumbsup:
> Mcdee


I have to agree this is one kit that should not be passed up and Pete is only making 50 so like Dennis said get them while you can cause once there gone there gone!:thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut

I thought I was gonna miss out because of the now crippling cost of importing kits from the US. I shouldn't have worried.....
THANKS AGAIN DENIS!! YOU ROCK BIG TIME!!!:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:
I love you guys.....

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

We're all in this together Chris...and that's what buddies are for :thumbsup:
Denis


----------



## Auroranut




----------



## mcdougall

[/
... 
Yup a living doll :thumbsup:
This is going to be a sweet kit :wave:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut

My paints are on standby....

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

The Bride of Kong was waiting for me when I got home from work today...
Two words:THANK YOU!!!
okay now more words...
She is an absolute Beauty...an Aurora Classic that was never made until now:thumbsup: Dan you're 100% right when you said the parts fit was spectacular...No flash...no clean up ...no problems...
I'm too bagged to start her tonight I want to savor this one :wave:
Thank you Pete...any of you guys sitting on the fence on this one....don't hesitate... or you'll be buying her off ebay next year for considerably more
:woohoo:
Mcdee
I am so JAZZED that you mention Fay Wray on the front page of the instructions...TOO COOL!!!


----------



## Molemento Pete

Glad you like it McDee. Thanks for the kind words about the kit. Love the images of Fay you posted.

Pete


----------



## mcdougall

[/
... I met and had lunch with Fay Wray in 1993 when she visited Alberta(her birthplace) ...she autographed a schwack of KK related items for me including a painted up Luminators KK model
That's me and Fay Wray in 1993, and here is the KKmodel she autographed...the Gold pen leaked and that's what the drip on the chest is, she laughed and said it was 'Golden Blood'






















Thanks man this is a great Kit!:wave:

Mcdee​


----------



## Aurora-brat

Just got word mine is on the way!

Thanks again Pete, you rock!


----------



## Aurora-brat

Well mine arrived yesterday, man that was fast!

It is absolutely wonderful, a must have for any Aurora or King Kong aficionado. Well worth the $57.00! Again, thank you Pete for allowing us fans to share in this rare find!


----------



## mcdougall

Anyone getting close to finishing theirs yet? I hope to attack mine on Saturday:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## wolfman66

mcdougall said:


> Anyone getting close to finishing theirs yet? I hope to attack mine on Saturday:thumbsup:
> Mcdee


I got mine primed down and should be hitting her sometime now or later on tonight:dude:


----------



## wolfman66

Well took me about 5 minutes to do up the base still havent hit the Bride yet but heres whats done so far.


----------



## mcdougall

Lovin it Dan...love the Petrified look to the fallen tree...I notice Creach off to the left there ...don't let him get to close to the Bride...or Kong will be having Fish and Chips for lunch
Denis:wave:


----------



## Auroranut

Maybe if Kong killed the creature and the bride killed Kong, she could have fish and chimps....

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

FISH & CHIMPS?
You're killin me Chris
Denis


----------



## Auroranut

It must be the way I tell 'em....

Chris.


----------



## wolfman66

mcdougall said:


> Lovin it Dan...love the Petrified look to the fallen tree...I notice Creach off to the left there ...don't let him get to close to the Bride...or Kong will be having Fish and Chips for lunch
> Denis:wave:


LOL,Old Creechy had to sneak in the pic there.But this kit is a Blast to paintup and should be hitting my Bride sometime tonight after work.


----------



## MonsterModelMan

mcdougall said:


> FISH & CHIMPS?
> You're killin me Chris
> Denis


OMG!!! You guys are really cracking me up!!!:roll::jest::lol:

Too funny!

Nice job Danny on the base so far!

MMM


----------



## wolfman66

MonsterModelMan said:


> OMG!!! You guys are really cracking me up!!!:roll::jest::lol:
> 
> Too funny!
> 
> Nice job Danny on the base so far!
> 
> MMM


LOL!Thanks Bob and heres to hoping that the MOTM Godzilla surfaces so we can get that one to add to the are Aurora collection:thumbsup:


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man

wolfman66 said:


> Well took me about 5 minutes to do up the base still havent hit the Bride yet but heres whats done so far.


 
5 minutes? Now you're just showing off!!! With my old-school Humbrol enamels, the work you've done on the base would have taken me two sessions on separate days.  I guess you use acrylics, which I've never taken to. 
MOTM Godzilla? Yes please, it would make my year, my decade even.:hat: Is it being mooted by anyone; has it been mentioned as a possible release?


----------



## Bruce Bishop

My kit arrived too. It's beautiful!


----------



## Night-Owl

Got mine in the mail today and it is awesome! :thumbsup: Thanks again Pete for making this piece of Aurora history available.


----------



## mcdougall

Finished the base and primed the Bride and that's when I noticed them
Wow I'll bet they would never would have made it past the Good Folks at Nabisco ,,,Maybe Chris is right...I should have warmed up my Primer
Mcdee


----------



## emsinker

*HOW Do We Buy It?*

I'm ready, willing and able to buy at least one, but don't know where/how to send payment. Help!!!!!! Ed


----------



## Auroranut

Hi Ed,
Try an email to [email protected]

I've just replied to your email mate:wave:.

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

Hi Ed...I'm sure Pete has a couple left...Here is my finished Fay.....
Pete are you watching...any left?
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## emsinker

Nice job, McDee! I can see the horror in her eyes (same look I got on my honeymoon :tongue. Just outstanding work. Thanks for the lead, I sent an e-mail and am waiting for a response.

Just picked up an Aurora Bride of Frankenstein!:woohoo:

Warm Regards---
Ed


----------



## mcdougall

Thanks for the kind words Ed...Yeah this is a Great little kit and IMO a very important one to the Aurora collector :thumbsup: Molemento Pete has made 50 castings of Fay Wray...I'm not sure where the count is at right now, though...Hey Pete have you any left?...I'm sure there are a few more guys here that are interested in this cool kit!
Mcdee:wave:
...and Ed... Congratulations on the aquisition of an Original Bride of Frankenstein...nothing like the detail of the originals...:thumbsup:


----------



## emsinker

*Fay Wray on Her Way!*

McDee:

Pete billed me last night and kit ships this weekend. Sweeeeeeet!

Ed


----------



## mcdougall

Right on Ed!!!...You are going to love her man...:thumbsup: I'm really glad Pete had some left...I believe to any Aurora collector, this is an essential piece :wave:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut

The Bride showed up on my doorstep this morning!!:woohoo:
It's a gift from a fellow Hobbytalker who will remain anonymous so that I don't cause him any embarrassment ( they know who they are, don't you Denis?) 
To any Auroraphile who hasn't picked one up yet, don't wait too long- she IS an Aurora and a much needed addition to your MOTM collection!!
Now, where the Hell is Godzilla?......

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

:thumbsup:Cheers Mate:thumbsup:
Denis


----------



## wolfman66

Auroranut said:


> The Bride showed up on my doorstep this morning!!:woohoo:
> It's a gift from a fellow Hobbytalker who will remain anonymous so that I don't cause him any embarrassment ( they know who they are, don't you Denis?)
> To any Auroraphile who hasn't picked one up yet, don't wait too long- she IS an Aurora and a much needed addition to your MOTM collection!!
> Now, where the Hell is Godzilla?......
> 
> Chris.


I agree with ya Chris she is a Gem and one you dont want to pass up in this life time thats for sure!:thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut

You're not wrong Dan!! She's a beaut!! I've already assemled, deseamed, and got her in primer and the detail pops out everywhere (as well as a couple of other things). I've got a repair to make to the base (it's been ground at an angle and half the bottom edge is missing-easy fix), then paint!!
Pete's done a wonderful job with this kit and I'd love it if he could find and cast up the big G!!
Well done Pete!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
And thanks for doing this mate.

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

Hey Ed and Chris and the rest of you guys who picked up this Fay Wray kit...Rules are that you've got to show your build ups :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## MonsterModelMan

I was waiting for my backdrop to arrive. I stole "borrowed" your idea of using the PL Pteranodon rock wall as part of it...I thought that was very fitting.

MMM


----------



## emsinker

Mcdee:

Don't think either of us are going to live long enough for me to get to it. My significant other is already asking me the philosophical question, "Are you a modeler or a collector?" Soooo many models and so little time.

Ed




mcdougall said:


> Hey Ed and Chris and the rest of you guys who picked up this Fay Wray kit...Rules are that you've got to show your build ups :thumbsup:
> Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall

MonsterModelMan said:


> I was waiting for my backdrop to arrive. I stole "borrowed" your idea of using the PL Pteranodon rock wall as part of it...I thought that was very fitting.
> 
> MMM


Yeah, it makes a great backdrop for the kit :thumbsup: and I've since placed the Pteranodon back up on her perch so she is looking down on the terrified Fay...I'll post a picture tomorrow...I'd do it now, but my daughter isn't here and she does all the uploading of pictures for me because...well because I'm an idiot when it comes to computers:freak:
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall

emsinker said:


> Mcdee:
> 
> Don't think either of us are going to live long enough for me to get to it. My significant other is already asking me the philosophical question, "Are you a modeler or a collector?" Soooo many models and so little time.
> 
> Ed


I hear that Ed......I've got projects on the go that may never get completed,...but Fay was a quick build up and an easy paint:thumbsup:...Now it's back to my Dungeon...:wave:
Denis:wave:


----------



## Marko

Just sent you an email Molemento Pete, don't know how I missed this beauty. Hope I am not too late!!


----------



## wolfman66

emsinker said:


> Mcdee:
> 
> Don't think either of us are going to live long enough for me to get to it. My significant other is already asking me the philosophical question, "Are you a modeler or a collector?" Soooo many models and so little time.
> 
> Ed


Ed,I have the same problem too.:wave:


----------



## mcdougall

OK...Here is Fay with the entire Backdrop...
















Need a bigger Kong !:wave:
Mcdee


----------



## Kitzillastein58

mcdougall said:


> OK...Here is Fay with the entire Backdrop...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need a bigger Kong !:wave:
> Mcdee


*Verrry* cool Mcdee! Awesome scene!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## Auroranut

That's sweet mate!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Well st up Denis!

Chris.


----------



## emsinker

I'm liking it, too, Mcdee! Great concept, nice job!

Ed


----------



## mcdougall

Thanks Kitz, Chris and Ed...Yeah I like the dio, but Kong needs to be bigger, right now he is more like Mighty Joe Young , and the Pteranodon needs a new paint job...my daughter painted him a few years ago when she was 11 and I didn't have the heart to re-do her...I initially just wanted to use the rock wall as a backdrop and one thing led to another.
Denis


----------



## Auroranut

Is it the P/L-Aurora dino? You should be able to pick one up cheaply Denis. That way you can keep Beths as it is.
I dunno what you're gonna do about Kong though. He's a biggie!!:freak:

Chris.


----------



## emsinker

Mine arrived today! Verrrry nice, indeed. Who would have thought in 2009 we'd be buying a first-issue Aurora?
Ed


----------



## mcdougall

emsinker said:


> Mine arrived today! Verrrry nice, indeed. Who would have thought in 2009 we'd be buying a first-issue Aurora?
> Ed


My thoughts exactly Ed, ...makes me kind of wonder what other Aurora prototypes might be lurking out there somewhere? Like the MOTM Godzilla...and the other Chamber of Horror kits ie. the Hanging Tree, the Rack...the Jekyll/Hyde (looking in the Mirror) kit...the MOTM 'Movie Set' pieces, the Graveyard set, the Riddler, Metaluna Mutant, the Phantom (Super Hero), a lot of these prototype pieces are shown in issue #38 of Amazing Figure Modeler Mag on page 43...the Aurora Issue...Great mag BTW...
and so...the search continues...:wave:
Denis


----------



## Aurora-brat

I know where The Riddler pattern is...


----------



## mcdougall

OK OK OK ...I'll bite....Where is it???...and please don't say ...Riddle me this... 
Mcfool:wave:


----------



## Aurora-brat

mcdougall said:


> OK OK OK ...I'll bite....Where is it???...and please don't say ...Riddle me this...
> Mcfool:wave:


No, I won't kid you on this. It is in the collection of Andy Yanchus, former Aurora project manager. It is in excellent condition except for the base which has warped severely over the years (acetate has a nasty habit of doing that).

I've spoken with Andy about casting up duplicates and thus far he has shown no interest. But you never know.

Tory


----------



## emsinker

I remember seeing on Ebay a few months ago the Aurora Hanging Tree model. Perhaps it was a prototype?

Ed


----------



## mcdougall

Aurora-brat said:


> No, I won't kid you on this. It is in the collection of Andy Yanchus, former Aurora project manager. It is in excellent condition except for the base which has warped severely over the years (acetate has a nasty habit of doing that).
> 
> I've spoken with Andy about casting up duplicates and thus far he has shown no interest. But you never know.
> 
> Tory


It would be Great if he were to change his mind on this ...I'd like to see all the Aurora prototypes come to life :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall

emsinker said:


> I remember seeing on Ebay a few months ago the Aurora Hanging Tree model. Perhaps it was a prototype?
> 
> Ed


Yes Ed, that is correct...Al from Pythonkits sells these...right here...
http://www.nightgallerykits.net/
I bought one a couple of years ago and it's a Great kit, Mine is just about complete, I kind of relegated it to the back burner, but it is on my 'to do' list By the way it is a great piece and for the Aurora Collector it is a must have kit...Al did a Super job on this one :thumbsup:
Denis


----------



## mrmurph

mcdougall said:


> Yes Ed, that is correct...Al from Pythonkits sells these...right here...
> http://www.nightgallerykits.net/
> I bought one a couple of years ago and it's a Great kit, Mine is just about complete, I kind of relegated it to the back burner, but it is on my 'to do' list By the way it is a great piece and for the Aurora Collector it is a must have kit...Al did a Super job on this one :thumbsup:
> Denis


Who did the box art on the Hanging Tree?
Who did the box art for Bride of Kong?

Kudos to both!


----------



## mcdougall

mrmurph said:


> Who did the box art on the Hanging Tree?
> Who did the box art for Bride of Kong?
> 
> Kudos to both!


The Hanging Tree was Al Roboiro in the style of James Bama...
The Bride of Kong Box Art was by Parts Pit Mike :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall

Auroranut said:


> Is it the P/L-Aurora dino? You should be able to pick one up cheaply Denis. That way you can keep Beths as it is.
> I dunno what you're gonna do about Kong though. He's a biggie!!:freak:
> 
> Chris.


HeyChris...you were right, just picked one (PL Pteranodon kit) up off Ebay MIB for $5.00 :thumbsup:Great Tip man!!!
Cheers 
Denis:wave:


----------



## mcdougall

Here are some other Aurora Prototypes that beg to be made...
































These would be very cool to own:thumbsup:
Mcdee
These Too...

















These Photos are from the Schiffer Aurora Model Kits book by Thomas Graham and from Amazing Figure Modeler Mag Issue #36...I highly recommend getting these publications!


----------



## emsinker

McDee:

I don't understand.  I thought the Hanging Tree by Night Gallery that you mentioned was the prototype? No?

Ed


----------



## mcdougall

The Night Gallery kit is a larger but accurate version of the Hanging Tree...The picture above isn't an accurate version of the Hanging tree as the 'Tree' used in this picture is from the Tonto kit and not the Original (it was bashed for this picture)
Here is a shot of the 'Real Hanging Tree...








...and the 'Tonto' Tree version...








...So if you order the HT from Night Gallery, like I did, you are getting the only version availible to mankind...and BTW it is a resin version and very clean, Al did a great job on this one:thumbsup:
Denis
and according to Al himself :" The hanging tree is a real Aurora. Cast from the prototype" AL


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man

Those are great photos from Amazing Figure Modeller, Mcdee, thanks for showing. 
You know, the Godzilla prototype made an appearance, in cartoon form, in an episode of the Simpsons a couple of years back. In it, Homer was visiting someone who, a) collects baby-boomer collectables, and b) is really lucky but also patronising, to an annoying and smug degree. 
Homer looks at the guy's collection of signed sports memoroblia and rare hobby items, and on the shelf, not mentioned by either character but plainly recognisable, is the MOTM Godzilla, tearing the Tokyo TV Tower apart. 
It possibly appeared in the episode because Rick Polizzi, the model collector who wrote the book 'Classic Plastic' and which shows the MOTM Godzilla, also works or worked on the Simpsons.


----------



## mcdougall

That's a cool little factoid that I wasn't aware of...Thanks for sharing that CMM:thumbsup:...I've emailed Al at Pythonkits to see if he has any idea where any of these prototypes are...I'll keep you guys posted on any results
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## mcdougall

*I Screwed Up...yikes!!!*

...Just wanted to Clear up a horrible mistake I made in Post #89 were I said that James Bama painted the Box Art for the Hanging Tree...My mistake I found the correct answer in the Fall 1997 issue #24 of Kitbuilders Mag on page 39...it turns out that it was AL ROBIORO who did the Box Art painting, he did it in the style of Bama, but I must give credit where credit is due...
Sorry about that guys 
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall

Got this reply from Al this morning....(concerning the MOTM Godzilla)

Hey Denis

I last saw it at Wonderfest about 10 years ago. Dave Cockrum had it on display at his table. I never
was clear on who it belonged to. 

Sorry I can't be any more help.

Good luck
AL


.... Dave Cockrum died Nov 26,2006 but I found this http://www.comicbookresources.com/?page=article&id=9055 and this http://www.comicbookresources.com/news/preview2.php?image=artists/davecockrum/fay.jpg
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall

...and yet more info...just got another Email from Al Reboiro of Pythonkits ...
The hanging tree is a real Aurora. Cast from the prototype. I also have the Metaluna Mutant, Tarzan and Cheetah original
parts. The Mammoth alternate Trunk and legs and the big breasted cave girl torso. I also have a mini Banana Buggy from
Aurora that is very rare. Most of the prototypes are in the Long Island, NY area. I know of a few people who have some.
If you want to hunt for a prototype, look for the 2' tall king kong to go with your Fay.

AL


Sorry for all the posts in a row guys, but I'm digging up a lot of information, Dan you live near Long Island don't you? They might be closer than you think :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## mrmurph

Thanks for the info, guys.
Those prototype pics are tres sweet!


----------



## mcdougall

Yeah, I'm hoping all this digging will flesh out a prototype or two...Anyone else have any info on these forgotten treasures?
Mcdee+
I want to print this and add it to the kit display http://www.comicbookresources.com/ne...ockrum/fay.jpg


----------



## Auroranut

Hey Denis, that's some fantastic footwork you've put in there!! Thanks mate!! :thumbsup: Do you think that maybe Al would knock out some of those prototypes?!? After I've cleared a few debts, I'm definitely getting a Hanging Tree!
After doing all the cleaning up and rescribing on the Bride, I have to say I've enjoyed the assembly part! I've also undercut the dress and detailed the tears in the skirt part. She's in the primer now....

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

Thanks Chris for that recognition...:thumbsup: Yeah I spent a few hours researching all this stuff and there is a lot of info in the links! I hope it is of value to everyone here  I've contacted Al again and am asking him if he will make some of his prototypes availible so I await his reply...
Can't wait to see your Fay Wray and I'm intrigued as to what you've done with the detailing of the skirt...as soon as I hear from Al I'll let you know :wave:
Denis


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man

Thanks for the link to the article with the Anthony Taylor/Dave Cockrum interview, thanks for sharing, Denis. 
So the MOTM Frankenstien is in a running away pose; surprising! And the MOTM Creature was designed overnight, to be ready for an 8 am meeeting! It just shows what talented people are capable of.


----------



## mcdougall

I feel something cool is about to happen...more later :thumbsup:
Mcdee

Want to make sure my facts are straight before I say any more...


----------



## mcdougall

GUESS what I just scored?...............











Yep...Sometimes digging pays off :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Parts Pit Mike

Congrats McDee. There were only 12 Metaluna Mutant copies to be made.. ever. What number did you get? I've got number 6 I think.


----------



## Auroranut

Well scored Denis!!:woohoo: Congrats mate:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## wolfman66

Parts Pit Mike said:


> Congrats McDee. There were only 12 Metaluna Mutant copies to be made.. ever. What number did you get? I've got number 6 I think.


I got one coming to Mike and will let ya know what number it is also!Plus going to put all kits aside on the bench just so can hit the Metaluna Mutant up with the brushes:thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall

That's a good question...I'm not sure what # it is...But as soon as it arrives I'll post the results...Now I've got to improvise a base...He's going to look cool beside Fay Wray:thumbsup:...and I'm still on the search for...








Any ideas anyone???:wave:
Mcdee


----------



## wolfman66

mcdougall said:


> That's a good question...I'm not sure what # it is...But as soon as it arrives I'll post the results...Now I've got to improvise a base...He's going to look cool beside Fay Wray:thumbsup:...and I'm still on the search for...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas anyone???:wave:
> Mcdee


Denis right with ya on this one!:wave:


----------



## Parts Pit Mike

I would be very interested in your Mutant number as it came with a Certificate of Authenticity stating that only 12 would ever be made. Plus a test shot or two.

Those who bought one back in the day therefore paid a hefty price for it.


----------



## wolfman66

Parts Pit Mike said:


> I would be very interested in your Mutant number as it came with a Certificate of Authenticity stating that only 12 would ever be made. Plus a test shot or two.
> 
> Those who bought one back in the day therefore paid a hefty price for it.


Mike you got a pm


----------



## mrmurph

Parts Pit Mike said:


> I would be very interested in your Mutant number as it came with a Certificate of Authenticity stating that only 12 would ever be made. Plus a test shot or two.
> 
> Those who bought one back in the day therefore paid a hefty price for it.


And just to repeat myself, there is one less in existance - if you take into account the mutant currently in a landfill in central IL somewhere. 

My own fault. What a putz!


----------



## mcdougall

Parts Pit Mike said:


> I would be very interested in your Mutant number as it came with a Certificate of Authenticity stating that only 12 would ever be made. Plus a test shot or two.
> 
> Those who bought one back in the day therefore paid a hefty price for it.


Haven't got the kit yet but here is a shot of the parts...








'what I do know is that it is numbered and signed and I'll let you know the Number as soon as I receive it :thumbsup:
Denis:wave:


----------



## doombuggy69

Hello all, Are the Bride of Kong's still available? I clicked on the "order" tab on the Part's Pit site yesterday and it brought up an email. I sent the email and haven't heard back yet. Thanks! (Please forgive my enthusiasm!)


----------



## mcdougall

doombuggy69 said:


> Hello all, Are the Bride of Kong's still available? I clicked on the "order" tab on the Part's Pit site yesterday and it brought up an email. I sent the email and haven't heard back yet. Thanks! (Please forgive my enthusiasm!)


Nothing to forgive, doombuggy69, My hands were shakiing with excitement while ordering this rarity...I don't know how the sales of this little beauty are going but they are going and only 50 were cast!!! Not very many!!! So get it now before they are all gone:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Molemento Pete

Hi guys,
I try to keep up with inquiries, but I've been crazy busy with work and some may have slipped by. Always best to write to [email protected] instead of a pm as I check email daily.

I do have about a dozen Fay kits left.

I love the way this thread has evolved. I too would love to see the unproduced Aurora sculpts cast as kits. I know the Lee Falk _Phantom_ was going to be cast if there was enough commitments for a limited run, but unfortunately not enough surfaced.

Good luck with the search.
Pete


----------



## mcdougall

WOW...Only 12 left! IF YOU HAVEN'T GOT ONE YET... GET ONE NOW!
Man these are going fast !...
I was lucky and got one of the first and built and painted it right away... She is a true Aurora Prototype and as such an essential piece of Aurora History :thumbsup:..Parts Pit Mike and Petes' work on putting this kit together is absolutely fantastic!...if you hesitate now...you will be sorry later...
Pete if you happen to find out who owns the MOTM Godzilla or any other Aurora Prototypes...I'm in the market :wave:
Denis


----------



## Marko

Just got your pm. I have emailed you a couple times in the last 2 weeks. Let me know the total cost and can I paypal you at the email provided? My email is [email protected]
Thanks !!


----------



## mcdougall

Parts Pit Mike said:


> I would be very interested in your Mutant number as it came with a Certificate of Authenticity stating that only 12 would ever be made. Plus a test shot or two.
> 
> Those who bought one back in the day therefore paid a hefty price for it.


Hi Mike...still waiting on the arrival of the Metaluna Mutant...but I've been digging up info on this kit, and I found this picture and caption on page 94 of Thomas Grahams' 'Aurora Model Kits' book published in 2004








So it looks like 24 and a couple of test shots...I was told by Al Reboiro that 26 were made all together, so this makes sense now and no 'New' ones are being produced...looks like this is it...
Denis
PS How much did it cost you?


----------



## wolfman66

mcdougall said:


> Hi Mike...still waiting on the arrival of the Metaluna Mutant...but I've been digging up info on this kit, and I found this picture and caption on page 94 of Thomas Grahams' 'Aurora Model Kits' book published in 2004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it looks like 24 and a couple of test shots...I was told by Al Reboiro that 26 were made all together, so this makes sense now and no 'New' ones are being produced...looks like this is it...
> Denis


Excellent find there Denis and hey heres a pick that Rick sent me on what the base would have looked like if Aurora made it into styrene:dude:


----------



## mcdougall

Dan ...PM'd you about Thomas Graham...:thumbsup:
Denis


----------



## wolfman66

mcdougall said:


> Dan ...PM'd you about Thomas Graham...:thumbsup:
> Denis


Got it and replyed with two pms here and at the CH:thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall

...Again I get the feeling something cool is going to happen...:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## wolfman66

mcdougall said:


> ...Again I get the feeling something cool is going to happen...:thumbsup:
> Mcdee


Denis remember everything runs in threes.First Petes Fay wray,Now the Metaluna Mutant and Could the next one be MOTM Godzilla


----------



## mcdougall

I'm hoping so Dan...we have THE most qualified person in the world on the case right now :thumbsup: If he can't find it....who could?...
Denis


----------



## wolfman66

mcdougall said:


> I'm hoping so Dan...we have THE most qualified person in the world on the case right now :thumbsup: If he can't find it....who could?...
> Denis


If all avenues turn into dead ends theres that idea that pitched to you.


----------



## Marko

The Bride kit came in the mail today. That was fast, thanks Pete. The kit is real nice. I like the locator pins and mating holes you put in. The resin is high quality with no air bubbles. I had some early resin kits from about fifteen years ago that were a real challenge to work on. This kit is a pleasure! Thanks for the effort and making it available.


----------



## mcdougall

Good for you Marko... and yeah...that was fast :thumbsup: You must have gotten one of the last few left :wave:
Enjoy this kit , it's Great
Mcdee


----------



## wolfman66

Marko said:


> The Bride kit came in the mail today. That was fast, thanks Pete. The kit is real nice. I like the locator pins and mating holes you put in. The resin is high quality with no air bubbles. I had some early resin kits from about fifteen years ago that were a real challenge to work on. This kit is a pleasure! Thanks for the effort and making it available.


Congrats Marko on getting this gem Pete offered to us and agree with ya the castings are a beauty and the way the body halves fit together perfectly makes this a easy and fun kit to buildup!:thumbsup:


----------



## doombuggy69

I got mine today too Pete! Fantastic work! And super fast shipping! ITA the fit is just perfect! :thumbsup:


----------



## Molemento Pete

The Bride of Kong kit is now sold out. I want to thank everyone who purchased one and hope you enjoy this addition to your collections.

Pete


----------



## mcdougall

Molemento Pete said:


> The Bride of Kong kit is now sold out. I want to thank everyone who purchased one and hope you enjoy this addition to your collections.
> 
> Pete


CONGRATULATIONS PETE!!!
I knew you had a winner there:thumbsup:
This little Beauty means so much to me...I really want to thank you for making a lot of Aurorakids HAPPY:hat::thumbsup::hat:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut

What he^^ said!!:wave:
Thanks Pete. Thanks Denis.

Chris.


----------



## wolfman66

Thanks Pete again for letting us get hold of the Faywray from ya:thumbsup: and glad that picked up three from ya!:thumbsup:


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Thank You very much Pete for doing this kit up for us! It will look GREAT in the line-up that we are creating!

I knew it would sell-out _*FAST!*_

Now...about that other kit guys...hmmmmmm. Please let me know and if it does come to fruition...please hold one for me!

MMM


----------



## Parts Pit Mike

Hey Pete! Congrats on the sellout... even faster than I had expected.

Glad the Parts Pit had a small part to play in letting the community know about this Lost Aurora kit.


----------



## mcdougall

Parts Pit Mike said:


> Hey Pete! Congrats on the sellout... even faster than I had expected.
> 
> Glad the Parts Pit had a small part to play in letting the community know about this Lost Aurora kit.


Some small Part!!! That's an understatement if I ever heard one!!!
Man, Mike you were an integral part on getting the word out:thumbsup: Right to the Finish Line and BOX ART !!! Great Job Both you guys!!!
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## Auroranut

Well, I'm FINALLY able to post a pic of my Fay Wray!! Thanks Mark (surfsup)for doing this for me! And for the pics that are about to be put on other threads. Much appreciated mate!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
I tried to give her the "wet T-shirt" effect but God hates me and wouldn't let me do it properly.It looked terrible so I ended up going with the way she is now. I'm not happy with the eyes so I'm gonna redo them as soon as I'm able to. A few bourbons should see the job done...
A big THANK YOU to Denis for sending me the kit when I thought I'd missed out. You're a fantastic friend and appreciate all you've done for me including this.:wave:

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan

Love it, Chris! Kudos mate! :thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut

Thanks James.
I've noticed in the pic that the stripes on the clackboard look really bad! I used paint that I'd thinned for the AB and poured back into the jar! I'll have to fix that up too!

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

Beautiful Job Mate :thumbsup:
Ain't she a knockout?....
Love the hair, and the base...Oh hell...I Love everything you've done with her :wave:
Cheers
Denis


----------



## Auroranut

Yeah mate- she's cool!!
Thanks for the nice comment and the kit Denis! I don't think you can see it, but the clothing's been undercut around the edges for a little more depth but that's the only mod I ended up doing. 
Thanks too to Pete for giving us all the chance to own a piece of Aurora history!

Chris.


----------



## Kitzillastein58

She looks beautiful Chris! 
Excellent work on the base as well! 
Very well done! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## pugknows

Great job Chris!
Rob


----------



## Auroranut

Thank you Kitz' and Rob. I'm glad you like it.
Rob, I can't wait 'til I've got YouTube working again. I miss watching your reviews a lot!!

Chris.


----------



## sprayray

Great job Chris looks good !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Robert


----------



## Mitchellmania

Auroranut said:


> Well, I'm FINALLY able to post a pic of my Fay Wray!! Thanks Mark (surfsup)for doing this for me! And for the pics that are about to be put on other threads. Much appreciated mate!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> I tried to give her the "wet T-shirt" effect but God hates me and wouldn't let me do it properly.It looked terrible so I ended up going with the way she is now. I'm not happy with the eyes so I'm gonna redo them as soon as I'm able to. A few bourbons should see the job done...
> A big THANK YOU to Denis for sending me the kit when I thought I'd missed out. You're a fantastic friend and appreciate all you've done for me including this.:wave:
> 
> Chris.


WOW!! After seeing this buildup now I want one. Great work!


----------



## OzyMandias

Wow Chris, you have been a busy man. Excellent work. You've got a real eye for colour palettes. Everything on the kit meshes beautifully. Well Done!

Wished I had known about these kits and been a bit more flush cash-wise.


----------



## Auroranut

Thanks Mitch and Bruce.
I know what you mean about lack of funds- especially at critical times. If it hadn't been for Denis I would have missed out too.
I feel like the luckiest guy in the world having the great mates I've made here. It's humbling......

Chris.


----------



## Hunch

Looks realy sharp Chris, nice work! Very cool kit indeed!


----------



## Auroranut

Thanks Hunch. I'd have preferred the see through clothing, but this is more in keeping with the era the movie was made in I think...

Chris.


----------



## Marko

Great job Chris. I always admire when a light color outfit shows the depth you managed. Very realistic!!


----------



## Auroranut

Thanks Marko. It wasn't the look I was going for, but I'm pretty pleased with how the clothing came out.

Chris.


----------



## wolfman66

Chris about time ya finished her and she looks sweet:thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut

You're not wrong Dan! Thanks for the compliments mate.
It's not easy to work on stuff at the moment but I'm doing the best I can....
I can't wait 'til I've got somewhere to work and I can cut loose again!.

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

Dragging this back up because there is one being auctioned off(silent auction) on Facebook Parts Pit Mike's site 
right here...
Scroll down and you will see this kit and the auction...
https://www.facebook.com/groups/556...if_id=1527257336985377&notif_t=group_activity

Denis


----------



## scooke123

I had one when they first came out and sold it about 5 years ago :crying:
Dumb move!!!


----------



## mcdougall

scooke123 said:


> I had one when they first came out and sold it about 5 years ago :crying:
> Dumb move!!!


Now's your chance to get one back !
Denis


----------



## scooke123

Not sure I could come up with what it would cost now! What's it going for currently? I didn't see where the high bid was.


----------



## mcdougall

No one knows as it is a silent auction...I guess you bid until Mike posts your initials and that's how you know you're a contender... It would be best to contact Parts Pit Mike on Facebook to get this info
Denis


----------



## scooke123

Thanks Denis!


----------



## GordonMitchell

anychance of putting Chris's paint job pic back up,I have the kit but never got rund to painting her.....yet,and missed the pics

cheers
Gordon


----------

